# Dipsies vs additional down riggers



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone else running 4 down riggers and skipping the dipsies? I've been running two riggers and leaving my other two at home trying to learn to fish dipsies. My rigger rods are doing okay, lead core is killing it, but to be honest, I am struggling to catch fish on the dipsy rods. I am also struggling to get them dialed in in terms of the releases.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I use dipsies all most all the time. I use wire dipsies and the lack of stretch makes finding the sweet spot in the releases easier. My dipsies are my go to setup for spin doctors and flies or meat rigs. I especially like having dipsies dialed out to the side. I will occasionally run a spoon on dipsies but seldom, other presentations work better with spoons.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I run two riggers, and two to four wire divers depending on how deep I'm fishing. I would keep at it with the divers until you figure them out. Some days they are the ticket and always seem to get action.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Chinook and browns are notorious boat avoiders.

If you are running dipsies off mono. you are likely not getting deep enough, plus the stretch is impacting your ability to release them. Since your leadcore is firing; two things are likely indicated: 1.) fish are avoiding your boat. 2.)You may not be running far enough away from you release on your 'riggers.

I run two SWRs off my downriggers from mid-morning on, a pair of wire dipsies and a pair of spectra rigged dipsies. I start with one of each out and when one starts firing consistently, I switch to run a pair. Wire seems to do a little better in a chop. I suspect this imparts a bit of extra action since the boat is jigging the set-up as it trolls, since there is no "give" in the line.


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> Anyone else running 4 down riggers and skipping the dipsies? I've been running two riggers and leaving my other two at home trying to learn to fish dipsies. My rigger rods are doing okay, lead core is killing it, but to be honest, I am struggling to catch fish on the dipsy rods. I am also struggling to get them dialed in in terms of the releases.


Unless wire divers are what the fish want.. we never use dipsy divers.. except mag dipsy on divers with meat or flies ....try a braid slide diver once and you’ll see a huge difference in setting bait back 30-50 behind slide diver. When these work they really seem to go more than anything especially late morning & mid-day it seems.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

steelheadmaniac said:


> Unless wire divers are what the fish want.. we never use dipsy divers.. except mag dipsy on divers with meat or flies ....try a braid slide diver once and you’ll see a huge difference in setting bait back 30-50 behind slide diver. When these work they really seem to go more than anything especially late morning & mid-day it seems.



What type and size of braid are you using with slide divers?


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

I tie 50 ft of 65lb or 80lb braid on my wire and let the slide diver work on that. There is a video on you tube from kc-1 that shows how to do it. It works really good.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

freshwater drum said:


> I tie 50 ft of 65lb or 80lb braid on my wire and let the slide diver work on that. There is a video on you tube from kc-1 that shows how to do it. It works really good.


I run the exact same set up, just make sure you get a mag kit for the slide divers. I also run a pair of briad high slide divers either with or without mag kit. Love it, no dealing with 8 to 12 ft dispy leaders.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

X3 on the slide divers. I run mine mostly w/wire with 80' of 40lb flouro. No leader with flashers, 4' 25lb flouro leader if I run plugs off the slide divers.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I started my big lake fishing career with 2 riggers and 2 dipseys. Both have caught many pounds of fish. I use mono on the dipseys, no problem. Trial and error to get the release set right.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I would absolutely NOT skip running dipsy's.. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Nothing beats the hit and a screaming dipsey reel for salmon fishing!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I ran 3 riggers and 4 divers off of my charter boat consistently. 1 wire diver (low) and 1 Hi-Vis Fireline diver (high) off each side of the boat. On any given day one may outshine the other or they all may work well, but we had many days when the divers worked far better than the riggers. I would not want to fish salmon without divers.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

riverman said:


> Nothing beats the hit and a screaming dipsey reel for salmon fishing!


Got that right.. And in my experience, send a paddle/meat rig down on a mag/wire diver rig, it's more than likely going to be a BIG fish that hits it 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I ran Dipsy's and then to Slide Divers exclusively for about 4 years, added Down Riggers last year.

I never ran or run divers on Mono, I used Sufix 30# Braid. Attach a "Snubber" (Shock Cord), to the end of the diver.

Then attach your spoon/paddle/fly/meat rig/, etc. Set the Diver to ZERO. Let it into the water far enough to see it. Usually about 15 foot down, then try and release it. When you can pop it loose, without acting like a spastic convulsive, you are set. Adjust it to the planing setting you want, 0,1,2,3 and SLOWLY release it while under drag to desired depth. To fast and they will rotate, and spin, (Due to not properly planing) and function like CRAP.

If you are running Dipsy's then have a leader as long as your pole. 



Slide Divers, If you get Slide Divers, get the Slide Diver Lite Bite. you can then make the leader as LONG as you wish, then lock into place. When a fish hits, it releases the entire diver, and it slides on the line.

I wrote a post about divers a few years ago I will see if I can find it, and post it here.
The only issue I have with each is personal choices. 

Dipsy Divers don't have Lite Bite, and Slide Divers don't have a very good dive Chart.

I have been meaning to try some OR16 releases rigged up on a Dipsy Diver, to act like a slide diver. This way I am more accurate on me depth.

I will go search for that post.

OE


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Here it is...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hi-diver-low-diver-help.544991/

It starts out slow, then picks up about end of page #1, Post 14, Page 2, page 3, has a better description, and a video as well.

I will be running this same exact configuration again on the lakes with one exception. On the trigger arm of the lite bite, I soldered the eye shut, so that the line can not accidentally come out.

If you have any specific question, PM me, I can help explain better.

OE


----------

